# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Horde bike or Alliance bike? (Azeroth Choppers)

## Dovah

Which bike do you like more?

----------


## Smitten

It's not even a contest - Horde bike. And I play Alliance.

----------


## Bippy

Gonna have to go with the alliance on this one. I am not a fan of the trike at all. Both great designs and concepts, but the trike is what broke the tie.

----------


## jrox

Yeah, horde bike is ridiculous.

----------


## theroguejef

I love teh Alliance bike  :Smile:

----------


## Logan773

Horde bank looks badass.

----------


## Unscrupulous

If the hord bike wasent a trike I would go for it all the way but I just really hate trikes so gona have to go with alliance

----------


## hackerlol

Alliance!
Fudge the Horde.

----------


## tezzarist

horde wins

----------


## MylesCore

For the Alliance !

----------


## dkcas11

Horde bike, even though i tend to go ally just because i play them.
I just think the ally bike needs something more to it. It looks all too shiny to me, too polished. The horde bike on the other hand is just the opposite. I don't know if i like the 3 wheels though, but its still kinda cool to me  :Smile:

----------


## 3min3m87

ofc horde  :Smile:  its very nice

----------


## Sophistical

*Horde*: It literally screams Horde and how brutal _we_ are.
Alliance: has too much chrome on it, doesn't look nice. The shield on the front too just doesn't fit.

----------


## ryandi24

horde for sure :3

----------


## spydasoquick

Alliance, i ain't riding no trycicle

----------


## Buoyancy

Horde for me.

----------


## lilshorty164

HORDDDEEEEE (y)

----------


## Kiosk

I wish to see a mixture. The horde was is to much and the alliance on is to shiny.

----------


## Mr.Vanderbilt

*For the Horde!*

----------


## GoXLd

Alliance has not bike its a like some kind snowmobile

Sent from my IRON Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynical

Horde for life!

----------


## k1ngtroll

For the hooorrdeeeeee

----------


## boyd56

There are many brands of bicycles today, even very many. It can be difficult to make sense of so many, especially if you are a beginner. In my opinion, the Horde bicycle is the best option. This is a reliable transport that will serve you for a long time. It is easy to operate, and you will enjoy riding this bike. When buying a bike, you need to have it insured against theft. Simple Bike Insurance will keep you safe from losing your vehicle. And it is inexpensive, allowing you to have peace of mind and not worry about unnecessary costs. Good luck on the roads.

----------

